# Jaguar S type...Now with pics!



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...shouldn't be buying anymore cars but close to taking the plunge on a Jag S type.

Loads about and loads of crap too, but managed to speak to an elderly owner who's just taken delivery of a new XF and his S type is looking for a new home. Sounds just the sort of fellow I should be buying a car from...11 Jag dealer stamps (supported with receipts) Wasn't shy of throwing at the dealer for the smallest of faults, umarked paint, spotless interior and claims never to have taken it over 3k rpm - I believe him! New tyres, disc/pads all around, long MOT...doesn't sound as though I'll be looking at anything too costly if I take the plunge.

3ltr V6 auto (v8 4.0ltr might have been nicer!) 52k miles for £2k. Seems to be a huge chunk of car for not a lot of cash.

Anyone owned one or any experience of them? Pipe and slippers? That's OK, I'm in right age bracket 

Dave


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

bargain at its best by the sounds of it.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pics needed


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds good Dave, I love a jag the ride is superb, feel like royalty for 2k go for it


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A cracking car Dave, I had two, the 3 lt petrol and the 2.7 lt diesel, both very comfortable, automatic the j type box is excellent, and both well made, and surprisingly the dealers were very good to deal with, at least they listened if you had any problems. 
Running costs about the same as Audi


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Loads of car for the money, does it still have the pipe, slippers and smoking jacket?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure why Jags depreciate so much more than the equivalent German models (I suppose most of this is down to image, and the rest caused by the possibly inaccurate perception that they're less reliable) but it does mean there are some absolute bargains out there.

Possibly not a popular sentiment on a TT forum, but I'd say forget the image and enjoy the car.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hasn't met with the gentle "derision" I'd expected! 

Had an unexpected (and slightly amusing) phone call from the seller this morning; he was almost embarrassed to admit that he wasn't fully honest with the condition of the paintwork...heart sank. He tell's me there is a mark on the paint, but he'll have to point it out as I won't see it. He felt is best to be upfront before causing me a wasted journey...bless him!
If he feels the need to call me with his "admission", I've feeling I'll not be disappointed and for the first time in a long time I'll meet an honest seller who knows the meaning of integrity 

Off to somewhere just South of Carlisle early tomorrow morning to collect...pics to follow.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

After the state of the XK that was in the body shop yesterday I would give it a good going over for rust Dave the rear arches on the XK were rotten and I mean rotten


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Seen a few S's Andy - most of them looked unloved but none had any signs rot...a few stone-chip blisters, nothing that made me twitch though. 
Anway, I've a gallon or two of Waxoyl waiting - cut with 20% diesel and heated until it's ready combust, then sprayed on with a large nozzle paint gun, I've never had any rust issues on any car...smells a touch, but they don't crumble with a touch 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Give us a peep when your passing Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Seen a few S's Andy - most of them looked unloved but none had any signs rot...a few stone-chip blisters, nothing that made me twitch though.
> Anway, I've a gallon or two of Waxoyl waiting - cut with 20% diesel and heated until it's ready combust, then sprayed on with a large nozzle paint gun, I've never had any rust issues on any car...smells a touch, but they don't crumble with a touch
> 
> Dave


I was shocked when I saw it and asked the guy who runs the body shop what had happened he said it's a Jag there all like that


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, after a wet trip to some remote part of Cumbria, the "Pipe, Slipper and Smoking Jacket" car is here 

It far exceeded my expectations too, as the old fellow had said I struggled to see the "problem" on the paint - it was nothing more than an averagely repaired minor scuff on the front bumper. I can live with that. There is barely any chipping on the paint at the front unlike some of the "immaculate and lovingly cared for" example I'd seen previously...in short, it's stunning.

Interior is equally as good being nothing more than a gnat's whisker from being mint (I hate that expression but it'll do!) A few hours treating the leather will have it looking pristine.

Engine (V6 3.0) is silky smooth as is the gearbox. Not a drop of fluids to be seen outwith of where they should be. Heaps of paperwork from Jag dealers for servicing...eye watering costs when added up  I'll be doing whatevers needed myself.

Contrary to Andy's assertions (well, his bodyshop friend :wink: ) it's 100% rust free apart from the smallest bubble on 1 front wheels arch lip. I'd have taken a photo but you wouldn't have seen it...the paint on all the wheel arch lips is intact - remarkable!
Underside has been given annual inspections by Jag and some sort of protection has been applied, Dinitrol or similar IIRC.

Reset the trip computer for the trip home and managed 32.8 mpg over motorway/A roads - not too shabby  Relaxing and effortless to drive and a bit more fun than Lexus LS to try and hustle around country roads..."hustling" is not its forte, but "mile-munching" is something it'll do very nicely 

If there was one disappointing aspect the seller told me he had fitted new tyres. They were new but Jingju or similar...the fronts are Jag spec Pirellis but it seems that for once in his life, if intentional or not, he skimped on the car. They're crap - TC light has been doing a lot of flickering just lately when exiting roundabouts 

Haven't had the weather to do much on the paint beyond clay it and give it some protection for the winter. Paint looked dull and lifeless, but with a little effort this how it looks with a single, hand applied, coat of Zaino All-in-One...I love that stuff!

No more walnut but Birds Eye Maple - it's growing on me 





































Not a bad chunk of car for £2k with FDSH and 51k miles...next one is a 4.2V8 :lol:

Dave

Edit for pics (and grammar too  )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking good mate  cheers for the call [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well Dave


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cracking looking car, and a bargain, there are some gems out there.

Did he throw in his Labrador as well?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That's one helluva lot of car for 2K  Good work Dave


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

You got a great deal there. Hope you have many years trouble free cruising.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice Dave, zaino eh, I converted a year or so ago, polish, then z2 with zfx spritz with z8 leaves it looking wetter than an otters pocket


----------

